# Rayon/Poly blend



## spotteddog (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone tried sublimating a rayon/poly blend? What kind of results did you get?

Thanks


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Depends on what is the percentage of rayon.

Rayon is a natural fibre, sublimation only works on polyester, so is you have 40% rayon (for example) - only 60% of your image will get transfered onto the fabric and you will lose 40% of vibrancy, depths and definition of your print. It will look faded and washed out.


----------



## spotteddog (Nov 20, 2011)

Ah, I guess I didn't realize rayon is a natural fabric. What options are there for some type of blend that will yield 100% sublimation, or am I seeking the impossible? I have used Vapor Apparel, but the color/style selections are pretty limited. I also ordered some Sublivie T's, but wasn't real impressed with the quality, and since they are intended for full sub, only available in white.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Technically, "Rayon is a manufactured regenerated cellulose fibre. Because it is produced from naturally occurring polymers it is neither a truly synthetic fibre, nor a natural fibre".

The blend will print better than poly/cotton, but not as good as just poly. 
Give it a try - I find experimenting with dye-sub is a lot of fun and sometimes you can get some interesting effects on different fabrics. Just got to give it a few washes to find out what the end result will be.

If the percentage of natural fabrics in the blend is low - 10-30% you can still print on it, but the result will be more of a "vintage"/distressed look. Some people aim for it and very happy with the results.


----------



## spotteddog (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I was looking at cabana shirts at a store today an it got me thinking about some designs. Most of them are 55/45, rayon being 55%. I might do couple to see how "vintage" it looks, I don't think I would want it to fade too much, but maybe it will look more cool than I think.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I like experimenting also, I'll try my sub on lots of stuff. good luck uncletee.


----------

